

Ask HN: A smarter Hacker News RSS Feed? - aspenbordr

[I posted a similar question to Reddit]<p>I tend to skip over HN in Google Reader for the simple reason that it's cumbersome to open the feed items, click the link, get taken away from my RSS feed page, and then have to go back when I'm done. Its inconvenient on my laptop or desktop and a deal breaker when I'm using Google Reader on my iPhone (which is great, btw).<p>Since a lot of the HN stories come from sources with RSS anyways, has anyone thought of trying to grab the actual RSS entry from the feed of the site that is referenced, and showing that in the HN RSS feed? For example, if a link was to a Techcrunch article, instead of showing the HN link in the feed, just show the full entry from the TechCrunch feed right inside the HN feed...
======
mcav
You could probably do that with Yahoo Pipes. I use a feed that pulls in the
article's comments page (because I read comments first):

[http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=23159aed1a913917f...](http://pipes.yahoo.com/pipes/pipe.info?_id=23159aed1a913917f8f422bb8f6e7e71)

------
alecst
Isn't Hacker News already close enough to an RSS feed? It's just aggregated
links, like any ordinary RSS feed would be.

Plus, I don't think I would want to load several articles at once like you
propose. I enjoy being able to choose which articles I want to read.

